# Apply what first? Humic DG or PreM



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm getting my spring schedule together. If applying these products about week apart for each, what should I apply first, or does it matter? Andersons Humic DG granular or PreM granular. I suspect dispersing the humic first would be better. I could only find information about mixing Andersons Humic DG when seeding on their website.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I have had issues when applying liquid humate and prodiamine mixed together.

I can't be certain that the humate negated the effectiveness of the prodiamine, but i can say that the prodiamine was ineffective on all 300 lawns that year.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks @jonthepain

I dug a little deeper on the Andersons website and found the below information. It appears my suspicion was correct and the Humic DG granular should be applied first.

_*CAN HUMIC DG BE BLENDED WITH COMMONLY USED PRE-EMERGENT HERBICIDES IN FERTILIZERS*

Humic DG contains highly oxidized carbon and organic acids that, in close association with certain classes of pre-emergent herbicides, may interfere with their efficacy. These same compounds, when applied to foliage in form of ﬂuid fulvic and humic acid, have been shown to exhibit a beneﬁcial effect towards the post emergent control of broadleaf weeds. However, no testing has been performed to determine the stability of herbicides on Humic DG.

*WILL HUMIC DG WASH AWAY FROM APPLICATION SITE IN HEAVY RAINS?*

Humic DG is a dispersible granule. Within a few minutes of application in a light rain or irrigation cycle, Humic DG will disperse into thousands of sub particles and begin self incorporation, allowing each sub particle to stay put as moisture increases. The only time this is not the case is when the surface water ﬂow is strong enough to erode soil in a conventional or low residue cover ﬁeld.
_

https://andersonshumates.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/HumicDG_BestUsePracticesFAQ.pdf


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Can you separate these 2 applications? Say pre em one week and the N-ext products the following week?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Can you separate these 2 applications? Say pre em one week and the N-ext products the following week?


That's what I'm doing, just opposite order.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Powhatan, where does it say to use the humic first?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Green said:


> where does it say to use the humic first?


@Green, it's an Inference to this product support statement:

"Humic DG contains highly oxidized carbon and organic acids that, in close association with certain classes of pre-emergent herbicides, *may interfere with their efficacy*."

Does this mean humic DG granular dispersal *will* compromise a preM barrier? I infer that it will. So I believe the humic DG granular should go down first. I have not found any other application documentation to my original question, so we'll just call my conclusion - IMO then


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, it's still not clear to me which one it's best to apply first, and how long to wait in between.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@Powhatan i emailed the andersons co about this and here is their reply.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks @Budstl


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Thanks @Budstl


 :thumbup:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I've always applied humic acid and prodiamine as liquids. That might explain the difference.


----------

